# Music to seduce and enhance sex?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay ladies. . .are there any music pieces that could get you in the mood?

Let's say I'm charge of setting the mood at my place and trying to enhance the mood for the first time - any particular selections that seem "sexual", especially if the tension has been building up for awhile between you and the guy?

We are both 80's creatures. . .I am thinking _Purple Rain _by Prince (okay yes, a little obvious and corny but the song will make 2 40-some year olds feel 20-something young) but I can't think of any other selections, other than "Take My Breath Away" as per Top Gun since that's a classic sex scene all women like.

Gimme your Ipod choices - you can even break it down:

"Hot sweaty sex playlist"
"Making romantic love playlist"

whatever. . .

Music, wine, a loaf of bread, chocolate, build a fire. . .I'll pull out all the stops, LOL.

Of course, sex is never like the movies but still. . .it's worth trying. . .lol.

Okay. . .go. . and remember, you are helping a fellow forumite get laid here so let's take this seriously, LOL. I don't want to put on something dumb like that scene in _Jerry Maguire_.

(maybe Purple Rain is dumb, lol)


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Im not a woman but I can tell you what works for my wife. For us music plays a HUGE role in setting the mood. It's how my wife non-verbally communicates with me what she's looking for in the bedroom. I will always know by what she's playing when I come in.

These are good for sultry, slow, passionate lovemaking. It's for use when you have time you want to spend exploring each others bodies. 


Amethystium - Autumn Interlude
Enigma - Return to Innocence
PM Dawn - I'd die without you
Sarah McLachlan - Arms Of An Angel
Delerium - Silence
Plumb - In My Arms

For when she wants it fast, hard and "dirty

Peaches - F***K the pain away
Traci Lords - Control
Pretty much ANYTHING by Lords Of Acid
Daft Punk - Harder, Faster, Stronger
LMFAO - Shots 
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho


----------



## thetruth (May 15, 2010)

NIN


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

thetruth said:


> NIN


Love NIN F You Like an Animal... but prob not what scanner is looking for...

PM Dawn is awesome! Also "Spoon" by Dave Matthews Band and Alanis... very romantic and seductive. When my husband and I were dating he played it for me and wow... those were the days. We also liked Beyonce's version of "Wishing on a Star" it was our first dance song when we married, but dont take that as a negative seeing as you know how my marriage is turning out

Roxy Music... dont know the names of songs... but many seem conducive. Sade, John Mayer- Gravity, 

Definitely light candles and if she is not worried about her weight, brie cheese and Water crackers. Or, chocolate truffles... anything chocolate has an aphrodisiac effect esp if its dark choc. Brie is indulgent with red wine.... mmm, Im getting in the mood thinking about this... go figure:smthumbup:


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Also 80's guy... Depeche Mode "Flies on the Windscreen"... very sensual... there is even breathing in the background... I had awesome car sex to this song in high school.. shhh.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

SADE pronounced Sharday, smooth operator


----------



## LaCuriosa (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, NIN "Closer" is great.

Brent Lewis' "Earth Tribe Rhythms" album (percussion/instrumental) has an almost primal feel to me.

Cocteau Twins' "Heaven or Las Vegas" album is wonderful, as is Van Morrisson's "Moondance."

Sublime's "Caress Me Down" is nice and dirty. 

Looking forward to reading other responses!

LC


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

toolate said:


> Also 80's guy... Depeche Mode "Flies on the Windscreen"... very sensual... there is even breathing in the background... I had awesome car sex to this song in high school.. shhh.


I proposed to my wife while I sang and played "Somebody" on the piano. Although I don't sound any bit as good as Martin Gore, my wife still liked it. 

I've always been a huge fan of DM! :smthumbup:


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Depeche Mode - "Freelove" and "When the body speaks"

Lords of Acid - "Rough Sex" and "Wet Dream"


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay. . .thanks everyone, for helping me get laid here.

You guys (and gals) are great.

I even think I have some Sade around somewhere. . .

I don't care if we f like animals or make love. . .I'll take what I can get and at least my woman can give me an A for effort 

You know what's weird the second time around also as I struggle to get a sex life back after a failed marriage? In my 20's, the clothes just kind of flew off. 

Now it seems like we get all "ready" or something. . .she slips into something more comfortable. . .I do too. . .there is a definite mood setting as I explore sex in my 40's.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

For me, without a doubt Enigma as some other posters mentioned. NOTHING and I mean nothing can make me shake my panties off faster than if Enigma is on. It is so weird too. Not even my loved style of music but my GOD if that doesn't make me horny.
Ok, Friday night, 10:00. Signing off. Que Enigma.


----------

